# Embroidering Job



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get a quote for the following for a customer. The hankies will be supplied and they would like it in a purple color. If you could PM me quotes, I would appreciate it.


2 white hankies that say:
To dry your tears as you’ve always dried mine
I love you,
Love Jen
8.31.13

1 white hankie that says:
Today a bride,
Tomorrow a wife,
Forever your little girl.
Love you Dad,
Love Jen
8.31.13

3 white hankies that say:
Thank you for raising the man of my dreams.
Love you,
Love Jen
8.31.13

1 white hankie that says:
Thank you so much for being a part of my special day.
Love you,
Love Jen 
8.31.13


----------

